# Netflix - Music Royalties (UK)



## Mr. Edinburgh (May 28, 2022)

Can anyone here (who knows what they're talking about) say how much (roughly) how much library music tracks get from PRS when it's on a huge Netflix program? I'm curious. And please only reply if you actually know. Sorry to sound like a jerk but I just want experiences or facts.
Cheers


----------



## Roger Newton (May 28, 2022)

Very, very little.

Edit: You're in the wrong area of the forum and they will probably move this because it's good topic.


----------



## Mr. Edinburgh (May 28, 2022)

ok thanks


----------



## brett (May 28, 2022)

Somewhere between 10 and 100 fold less than what you’d get from a prime time free to air equivalent. Ymmv depending on the PRO and the deals they’ve managed to negotiate with the SVODs in your territory. But other than that no one will be able to answer with any accuracy as it will also vary depending on the amount of music played in your reporting period. In other words this quarter it might be one figure but then the same amount of music in a show with the same number of streams in another quarter (or next year) could be a different figure


----------



## Roger Newton (May 28, 2022)

And sadly this is where TV will end up when it all goes out on subscription models of the likes of Netflix. And this is partly why they're now in a bit of trouble.


----------



## Mr. Edinburgh (May 29, 2022)

OK so for 60s of music on a Top 10 Netflix TV show.....how much PRS are we talking (approx) ?


----------



## berto (May 29, 2022)

Mr. Edinburgh said:


> OK so for 60s of music on a Top 10 Netflix TV show.....how much PRS are we talking (approx) ?


Hans Zimmer, 100000s , Me, $0.123


----------



## rpaillot (May 29, 2022)

Hi,

I can give you an example for my PRO (Sacem, french PRO)

I have 13 seconds of music in a "how i met your mother" episode.
(really dont know how that thing landed in such a show... :D)


And for each of my quarterly pro statement since 2 years, I get between 37 and 65 euros just for that placement. 4 times a year, since 2020.
For 13 seconds I think it's a really nice ratio... considering the fact that we're 2 writers on this track. (so you have to double it)

I guess the answer is : it truly depends of the number of viewers for a specific show. "How I met your mother" is probably watched quite a lot... maybe another show isnt as watched, so the money will vary a lot.

I'm sorry I can't talk about PRS but I'm sure they are doing the same calculations with the number of viewers...


----------



## Mr. Edinburgh (May 29, 2022)

rpaillot said:


> Hi,
> 
> I can give you an example for my PRO (Sacem, french PRO)
> 
> ...


perfect - just the kind of info I wanted .... so you get (roughly) about £200 a year for 13seconds of music? thanks for being open and honest, I really really appreciate it x


----------



## RonOrchComp (May 29, 2022)

berto said:


> Hans Zimmer, 100000s , Me, $0.123



Not sure if that was a joke or not.

If it was.... 

If it wasn't, than that's wrong. Everyone makes the same.


----------



## Mr Greg G (May 29, 2022)

Mr. Edinburgh said:


> so you get (roughly) about £200 a year for 13seconds of music?


You get (roughly) about £200 a year for 13seconds of music featured in How I Met Your Mother.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 29, 2022)

Mr Greg G said:


> You get (roughly) about £200 a year for 13seconds of music featured in How I Met Your Mother.


Way too nuanced


----------



## rpaillot (May 29, 2022)

Mr Greg G said:


> You get (roughly) about £200 a year for 13seconds of music featured in How I Met Your Mother.


Yep absolutely. that was my point.
netflix performance rights seem to depend of the number of viewers... which is not the case on regular TV. (well, it pays differently for prime-time than morning, but even if the show you worked on fail to gather a big audience, you're paid the same as the big show breaking records :D)
I wish I had more than 13 seconds though


----------



## berto (May 29, 2022)

RonOrchComp said:


> Not sure if that was a joke or not.
> 
> If it was....
> 
> If it wasn't, than that's wrong. Everyone makes the same.


Not to worry. A joke it was indeed.


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Oct 9, 2022)

brahmasick1 said:


> Thank you all for the info! So to get some significant money for my music, it has to land in some really popular show. I don’t know what the risks of that are, but I hope I will get my chance too. Is it possible to offer your music for usage in certain shows?


There are many factors that determin the amount of money. In TV f.e. it is also a matter of the time of showing, the day, the hour, how much ad money is in the particular time slot. I find it hard to understand it in the TV world, I am far away of understanding the mechanics of streamers. I guess it is heading in a similar direction.


----------



## ed buller (Oct 9, 2022)

Streaming makes up 1.96% of my last ASCAP paycheck in terms of Dollar amount. So for Jersey Shore Summer Vacation which I get about 5 mins per episode over a quarter I earned about 6 dollars streaming. 

The same shows on Cable was 3k Ish. So Streaming was 6% of that income for the same show !

Brutal

e


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Oct 9, 2022)

ed buller said:


> Streaming makes up 1.96% of my last ASCAP paycheck in terms of Dollar amount. So for Jersey Shore Summer Vacation which I get about 5 mins per episode over a quarter I earned about 6 dollars streaming.
> 
> The same shows on Cable was 3k Ish. So Streaming was 6% of that income for the same show !
> 
> ...


:/ 

wow.. that is brutal!

working TV is still a jackpot these days!


----------



## ed buller (Oct 9, 2022)

Fever Phoenix said:


> :/
> 
> wow.. that is brutal!
> 
> working TV is still a jackpot these days!


Network is the Holy Grail, Then Cable....Streaming last. 

best

e


----------



## TheMusicSync (Oct 9, 2022)

rpaillot said:


> Hi,
> 
> I can give you an example for my PRO (Sacem, french PRO)
> 
> ...


Good to know! Thks for sharing 
And how / where did you distribute that piece to be on Netflix? 
really interesting in your experience about that 13sec!


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Oct 9, 2022)

ed buller said:


> Network is the Holy Grail, Then Cable....Streaming last.
> 
> best
> 
> e


believe me, I know 

I was just not aware how bad streaming (still) is in terms of loalty. I work mostly in Network.


----------



## gsilbers (Oct 10, 2022)

I heard through the grapevine that it depends on the show. A run of the mill catalog title will be less than cable or about on par with other SVOD servcies. But for a show that makes it to the top 10 seems its good.. like very good. stupid good.
And sort of the reason netflix wants to do buyouts instrad of royalties (plus the admin expenses).. at least in the USA. UK i dont think you can do buyouts of writers share.

All that might change once netflix introduced its AVOD and might yeild more ad revenue for composers.. who knows.

With the clusterfuck that hulu is, its hard to tell the split between all these categories as it has all of them. Maybe its paytv thats paying good or its basiccable or AVOD.
With netflix it might be easier to compare.

And for those who work at a PRO or will in the future; there is really no reason why Cable should pay more than SVOD/VOD/EST etc.
If you make a lifetime movie of the week for Disney or PAramount, the distributor license it for about the same amount of money to cable broadcasters than to netflix for the same period. If sales folks at these distributors figured out thats the cost they should pay, then composers should be getting roughly the same if the show goes on netflix or cable becuase of the value... not the poeple who watched it based on their own formula they came up with as the big tech bros have you believe. Because in theory it should be about the same value.
And were off topic...
the answer is my first sentence.


----------



## gsilbers (Oct 10, 2022)

rpaillot said:


> Hi,
> 
> I can give you an example for my PRO (Sacem, french PRO)
> 
> ...



Sorry but why since 2020 ? isnt that show like 10 years old?


----------

